# Is my transducer mounted right? please help



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

I have a Perception Pescador Pro 100.
I just installed a transducer for a Garmin Striker 4 fish finder.
I have the transducer completely collapsed as far as it would go. I have the bracket that the fish finder came with, in place.

Here are some pictures of the finished install. Can anyone tell me if this looks right? It's at a slight angle, but it can't be straightened, unless I sand the bracket down a tad, at an angle.
Has anyone else had to modify their bracket on this same kayak?


----------



## bassmaster1 (Feb 6, 2006)

If it were angled the other way I would say it’s probably fine because the back of the yak will sit a little lower in the water than the front. So I would probably shave down the bracket a bit to make it flush with the hull.


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

thx


----------

